

Why Scala+PlayFramework Could Be the Best Choice for Your Startup - kushti
http://chepurnoy.org/blog/2013/03/why-scala-plus-playframework-could-be-the-best-choice-for-your-startup/

======
kev83
the client side's a disaster, so many js frameworks and areas to cover

~~~
kushti
Do you mean Scala view tamplates? I think the solution is good(but avoid a lot
of vanilla Scala code). I had no any issues to plug in Bootstrap & JQuery to
Play applications, a question of few minutes.

